

Moving on from SpiderOak Hive to BTSync - dajbelshaw
http://dougbelshaw.com/blog/2013/09/26/moving-on-from-spideroak-hive-to-btsync/

======
dajbelshaw
As requested, providing an update to this post which hit the front page of HN
last month!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6289664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6289664)

